
Mark Cuban's Opinion on the Governor Romney Tax Plan - admp
http://blogmaverick.com/2012/10/11/my-opinion-on-the-governor-romney-tax-plan/
======
onetwothreefour
"Which is the exact detail of the Romney Tax Plan that makes all the numbers
add up. _Governor Romney is the detail._ He will take all the unsolved
variables in the algorithm that is our desire to reduce the budget deficit ,
increase economic growth and thereby increase employment and negotiate them
into the outcome that will solve this country’s financial problem."

LOL. This entire post basically amounts to "just trust this guy, he's
_Governor_ Romney!". Facts? Numbers? Nobody needs these things. Let's gloss
over all the evil things that were done at Bain. Unicorns and rainbows, just
vote for my guy based on these vague promises of low tax utopia!

"- He will work to remove regulatory impediments to energy production and
innovation that raise costs to consumers and limit job creation."

Let's conflate _innovation_ with the ability to destroy the environment
however we see fit.

"He was hired to fix the state of Massachusetts and he feels certain that he
did."

That's some debatable propaganda right there. We should always believe
anything someone _feels_.

And then, of course, it ends with this:

"I’m not saying you should or should not vote for either of the candidates."

LOL again. All that _illogical_ fawning stuff I said up above? Just ignore
that. Vote for whoever you want. Just wanted to get my "feelings" out there.
On my blog. With lots and lots of subscribers. No one's going to read this.

------
joshka
The phrasing in this article reminds me of butters from South Park for some
reason. Do you know what I am saying?
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtLXGQu-OF4>

~~~
ktizo
I was more reminded of this - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inR02pEesCQ>

------
ktizo
_"If you put a problem in front of him, he knows in his mind that given enough
time, resources and control he can solve the problem._

 _Which is the exact detail of the Romney Tax Plan that makes all the numbers
add up."_

This right here is pretty much the definition of faith based economics.
Personally, I prefer numbers to add up based on some form of counting, but
that's just me.

~~~
vstm
The fun thing is that every person can solve any problem with enough time,
control and resources (given that the person has at least average intelligence
and no mental disorder).

~~~
ktizo
Ok then, list all the primes in reverse order. Take as much time as you like.

